# Neutering & House Training



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Could he have a UTI?? I think it's more common in females, but definately a possibility in males. Not sure whether being recently neutered would increase the risk of that or not, but it's definately something you can ask the vet. Especially since it seems he is trying to go unsuccessfully outside, it makes me lean that way. Try giving the vet a call and see what they say. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to say the dreaded words - but i would get him checked for UTI. Quinn developed one at about 10 weeks old! It is possible that he is stressed, with his new home etc and new routine. If possible, i would try and forget that he is 6 months old, and go back to treating him as a young pup until he understands your routine and your commands and what they mean. He looks a very handsome young man, and has fell on all 4 paws going to someone who cares. Good Luck with your new addition and please let us know how he is.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Got an update from the Vet that volunteers for the Humane Society and did Ace's Neutering. He said that Ace's was a bleeder and actually had to use some ice on the area after to make sure the bleeding was under control. He said while not that common, it is possible that his urethra is swollen from the surgery on Thursday and should resolve itself in a day or two. I hope so. When he goes outside after eating, he will pee very little and then try two or three more times with nothing comming out. He doesn't seem to be in pain and is been on Antibiotics since the procedure. I will now have to wait until monday and see if he is a little more consistent otherwise its off to the vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be a UTI, but this makes me think of Tucker and one of yours...I'd check out the UTI possiblity first. I also remember a beautiful GR who was in foster care because their was a problem after being neutered that would never resolve. I will never forget his face...

Just read your last post. I hope it resolves on it's own.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ace's Mom*

Ace's MOM:

I agree with the others-could be a UTI or could be swollen from the surgery as vet said. If it's not better by Monday I would definitely see the vet.

My cousin had prostrate surgery and he had the exact problem Ace is having because things were swollen and whenever they took the foley out he would go ok for a day or few hrs. and then he'd have to go back in hsptl. to have the foley put back in. Finally, things straightened out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

First of all he is beautiful, second I agree it could be a UTI.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow - what a great looking boy! You certainly got a gorgeous pup. Keep us updated on the little fella - It would be hard not to fall for those eyes!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm thinking that it may be swelling in that area from the surgery. When Jack had his surgery his "red rocket" was always out for air, the first few days and I chalked it up to a little swelling in that general area. I hope he gets well soon. He is a beautiful boy. Did you decide on whether you are keeping his name or not? I have the same problem with my newest boy, who came with the name of _Nash_. I actually like the name Nash but when you say it out loud or if you are calling him from a distance it sounds a lot like _Jack_, which is my other golden's name, and Jack thinks I'm calling him.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

He seems to be a little better today. Not one accident in the house but we are really keeping an eye on him. Still seems to be in position to go with nothing coming out at least half the time. The wife seems to think that he may be doing it now just to get treats for peeing outside. I guess anything is possible. We have decided to keep the name Ace. The cat never really comes to his name that much and Ace and Jake sound alot alike at a distance but If they are both out at the same time I can't imagine a reason to yell for the one and not the other anyhow. We have also gotten into a habit, well at least I have, of calling "Jake " ..Jacob" so maybe that will be enough of a difference.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ace*

Ace is one precious looking boy!!

I think it could be a UTI or swelling from the neutering. Just like you said keep an eye on him. He also needs time to get used to his new family and surroundings!!

I know I go to the bathroom alot when I get Nervous!!!

Ace and Jake are great names!!

You are very lucky to have found Ace and he is, too!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear your handsome guy is doing a little bit better. It's great that you were able to get in touch with the vet that performed his neuter... and as it turns out it may have saved you wasted money on a urine test, which is always a bonus!! Look forward to hearing more about your boy!!

Julie and Jersey


----------

